# Welcome RAM Electronics as forum Sponsor...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

RAM Electronics will be sponsoring this forum. 

Founded in 1977, RAM brings over thirty years of manufacturing experience to the Home Theater cabling market. They established their Internet store to sell cabling solutions online. Over the last 10 years, they have expanded their product offering to include a variety of connectivity solutions for home theater distribution and switching, audio video converters, network connecting, and many other areas associated with connectivity products. Their popular iPod cables and Elite Series HDMI cables, which are award winning, use silver-plated copper wire for better performance. 

Performance, functionality, plus value are critical and distinguish them from many of their competitors. Their in-house expertise uniquely qualifies them to bring the manufacturing practices and engineering knowledge on their commercial side to the audio, video and network connecting. RAM manufactures all custom cables in-house. Many custom cables have an unconditional return policy and they encourage their customers to experience their quality and value. Their in-house research and testing on products enables them to provide technical support and feedback to their suppliers. 

If you do not see what you need to complete your installation, email or give RAM a call. You can visit their website via the header banner or forum banner.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

I have used them in the past. Bought the powerbridge total solution. Only problem was my shipping selection (Canadians should not use UPS Standard!!! D'OH!). No other problems with them!


----------

